# [QUEENSTOWN] NEW ZEALAND



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

This is my first visit to [SOUTH ISLAND] and it has become my most favourite destination on planet Earth. I have been fortunate enough to travel to five Continents and nothing has impressed me as much as Queenstown and South Island. If there is one thing that you do, make sure you get to see this place, it is truly remarkable. Enjoy the tour ..... 

*Auckland's [DOMESTIC TERMINAL] ....*




























*Arrival in [QUEENSTOWN] ....*




























*Heading into [QUEENSTOWN] ....*




























*Arrival at our [HOTEL] with loads of International guests ....*





































*A setting that many of you will recognise from the [LORD OF THE RINGS] trilogy which was filmed in and around the area ....*





































*Heading into the [CBD] ....*




























*A walk along the [ESPLANADE] ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] .....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

*Our walk along the [ESPLANADE] continues .....*











































































































*
To be [CONTINUED] .....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

*The [CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT + WATERFRONT WHARVES] ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

*The [CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT + WATERFRONT WHARVES] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

*The [CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Dude..one of the best threads here in SSC imo..what a great place, a paradise on earth. What's the best way to go from Auckland to Queenstown?! by plane?! It's cheap?!

Cheers!!


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!! Amazing pics for an amazing place. I wanna be there and visit all sets from The Lord of the Rings.
Thanks Sydney 4 this great job.:banana:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

dutchmaster said:


> Dude..one of the best threads here in SSC imo..what a great place, a paradise on earth. What's the best way to go from Auckland to Queenstown?! by plane?! It's cheap?!
> 
> Cheers!!


You are too kind  thanks mate :cheers: The quickest way is to travel by plane - it is an hour and thirty minute flight - very quick. If you have time, fly down to Wellington (a small Melbourne and my favourite NZ city) and cross the channel by ferry and then drive from Picton to Queenstown. Yes, it is cheap (if you earn Dollars) ... the most expensive time will be mid winter when Queenstown is packed with snow boarders etc.




madriqueño said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!! Amazing pics for an amazing place. I wanna be there and visit all sets from The Lord of the Rings.
> Thanks Sydney 4 this great job.:banana:


Thank you  It was my pleasure, I want to go and live there, it is magnificent and they do have tours that take you to all the film locations. You will love it


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

*The [CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

*The [CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

So u think it would be a good itinerary visiting those 3 cities(Auckland, Wellington and Queenstown)??

Since i'm moving to Sydney next year(wich is quite near), i definetly want some advises from kiwis's land heheheeh cause a really want to visit there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

dutchmaster said:


> So u think it would be a good itinerary visiting those 3 cities(Auckland, Wellington and Queenstown)??
> 
> Since i'm moving to Sydney next year(wich is quite near), i definetly want some advises from kiwis's land heheheeh cause a really want to visit there.


Auckland is just another big city that focuses on business. It is gr8 in summer but really sucks in winter. Two nights in Auckland will be more than enough. Wellington is a must see city, it is gorgeous and very spunky/trendy. You can spend 3 nights here and explore the surrounding areas. Christchurch is apparently a gem (I haven't been there yet) and it is close to Queenstown.

If you have time, fly into Auckland (explore), fly to Wellington (explore) and catch the ferry across the Cook Straits to Picton, hire a car and drive to Christchurch for about 2 to 3 nights (with a stop about midway) and then you can either fly to Queenstown from Christchurch or drive (7 hours drive) ... you should drive so that you can see the fabulous scenery. Stay in Queenstown for at least 4 nights minimum.

If you don't have much time, there are direct flights from Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane to Queenstown.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

*The [CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

*The [SKYLINE GONDOLA] ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

*The [SKYLINE GONDOLA & RESTAURANT] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

*The [SKYLINE GONDOLA & RESTAURANT] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

*The [SKYLINE GONDOLA & RESTAURANT] continued ....*


















































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

*[MORNING] has broken ....*


















































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

*On our way to the [REMARKABLES SKI FIELD] ....*


















































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

*The [REMARKABLES SKI FIELD] continued ....*


















































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

*[ARROWTOWN] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

*[MILLBROOK] ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

*[MILLBROOK] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## aseania (Oct 13, 2009)

SYDNEY said:


> *The [CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT] continued ....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i love calling the tree, Sakura than Cherry Blossom...

ahhh...how i miss those days...back in Japan...​


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

aseania said:


> i love calling the tree, Sakura than Cherry Blossom...
> 
> ahhh...how i miss those days...back in Japan...


I love, love, love those trees and it was a big surprise to see so many of them in South Island. They are starting to plant them in cities like Auckland which I am happy about. Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## MartyMcfly1985 (Oct 28, 2009)

wow..looks beautiful


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

MartyMcfly1985 said:


> wow..looks beautiful


Thanks mate - it was my first (and won't be my last) visit to South Island and I was amazed by everything. It is a well kept secret and one that should be shared  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

*Back to [QUEENSTOWN] ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## aseania (Oct 13, 2009)

SYDNEY said:


> I love, love, love those trees and it was a big surprise to see so many of them in South Island. They are starting to plant them in cities like Auckland which I am happy about. Thanks for the comment :cheers:


as what i know, the sakura actually first planted in NZ as a gift from japanese government...is that true?

and hey Sydney, you should ask your mayor to have a Sakura Park, or Sakura Garden where people could do picnic under it...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

aseania said:


> as what i know, the sakura actually first planted in NZ as a gift from japanese government...is that true?
> 
> and hey Sydney, you should ask your mayor to have a Sakura Park, or Sakura Garden where people could do picnic under it...


I am not to sure regarding the gifting of a Sakura tree but I will not be surprised at all. A huge Korean garden is planned for Auckland and I am hoping that they include the trees :colgate:

They have a park in Queenstown full of Sakura's but I would love to see one in Auckland :drool:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

*[QUEENSTOWN] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

*[QUEENSTOWN] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

*[QUEENSTOWN] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

*[QUEENSTOWN] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

SYDNEY said:


> This is my first visit to [SOUTH ISLAND] and it has become my most favourite destination on planet Earth. I have been fortunate enough to travel to five Continents and nothing has impressed me as much as Queenstown and South Island. If there is one thing that you do, make sure you get to see this place, it is truly remarkable.


What's so unique about it? How is it different from the Rockies or something?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Gzdvtz said:


> What's so unique about it? How is it different from the Rockies or something?!


1.
The fact that it is apparently the last place on earth to be inhabited - New Zealand is known as the youngest country on earth. It shows, there is a feeling that everything is new, fresh and young. 

2.
Unique flora ... the scenery changes quite rapidly from Alpine to tropical, interspersed with vineyards.

3.
The sparseness of human inhabitation - the ENTIRE South Island only has approximately 1 million people. 

4.
The mix of European and Maori culture.

5.
Some of the best cuisine in New Zealand, a fusion of local products and International products. 

6. 
The fact that it feels isolated (and is) .. as if you are on a different planet. 

7. 
The energy (aura) of the place is very special. If you are in tune with your body and senses you will feel it.

8.
The people, Queenstown is reputed to be one of the friendliest places on earth.

9. 
Also known as the adrenaline / adventure capital of the world. This is where jet-boating and commercial bungy jumping was born.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

*[QUEENSTOWN] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Saltwater_Sydney (May 26, 2009)

Queenstown is one of my favourite places as well. It has a very international outlook and you meet some wonderful people there. The scenery is without comparison and there's soooo much to do there. My personal favourite is the Luge. Luckily I have a Kiwi girlfriend so hopefully it won't be too long until we visit again


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Saltwater_Sydney said:


> Queenstown is one of my favourite places as well. It has a very international outlook and you meet some wonderful people there. The scenery is without comparison and there's soooo much to do there. My personal favourite is the Luge. Luckily I have a Kiwi girlfriend so hopefully it won't be too long until we visit again


I didn't get the time to do the luge  It looked like gr8 fun. I hope that you and your Kiwi gf have a long and prosperous time together  and that you make it back to Queenstown on a regular basis .... thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

*[QUEENSTOWN] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

*[QUEENSTOWN] continued ....*




































































































*To be [CONTINUED] ....*


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

*[QUEENSTOWN] continued ....*


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

[*QUEENSTOWN*] : 24 + 27 JUNE 2010












































































































By:SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## doogerz (May 6, 2003)

I'm visiting Queenstown next march as part of a tour of Australia & New Zealand. Your photos are making me even more excited for the trip!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

doogerz said:


> I'm visiting Queenstown next march as part of a tour of Australia & New Zealand. Your photos are making me even more excited for the trip!


Fantastic :colgate: I hope that you love the place as much as I do and that you have a great time :cheers: ... a shame that you won't experience Queenstown in winter but Autumn is just as beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

*When the Clyde Dam was completed in 1992, the valley behind it was flooded to create Lake Dunstan. As a result, the original site of Cromwell's historic business district at the junction of the Kawarau and Clutha Rivers now lies at the bottom of the lake. Before the lake was created, many of the town centre's historic buildings were painstakingly removed to higher ground by dedicated volunteers. Others that could not be moved were faithfully reconstructed. Stone-by-stone and plank-by-plank, local craftsmen made sure that Old Cromwell would live on. Visitors can wander through the historic precinct to inspect buildings from 1860 to 1900 that reflect the town's gold mining and pioneering past. These include the London House Stables, Captain Barry's cottage, the Cobb & Co Store, Belfast Store and Jolly's Seed & Grain Store. In front of the restored town centre, a wharf provides a convenient departure point for tours of Lake Dunstan aboard a beautifully restored 1929 wooden motor launch.*

















































































BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

BY SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Queenstown, New Zealand by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow simply awesome


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

gabo79 said:


> wow simply awesome


Thanks mate :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Black Stone (Sep 7, 2009)

Queenstown is so awesome..is it any history of the name Queenstown?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Black Stone said:


> Queenstown is so awesome..is it any history of the name Queenstown?


Thanks mate, the founding settler's were so in awe of the setting that they named it Queenstown because it is "fit for a queen"


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## san12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*QUEENSTOWN*

Queenstown is a resort town in Otago in the south-west of New Zealand's South Island. It is built around an inlet called Queenstown Bay on Lake Wakatipu, a long thin Z-shaped lake formed by glacial processes, and has spectacular views of nearby mountains.Queenstown is a major centre for snow sports in New Zealand, with people from all over the country and many parts of the world travelling to ski at the four main mountain skifields (Cardrona Alpine Resort, Coronet Peak, The Remarkables and Treble Cone). Cross country skiing is also available at the Waiorau Snow Farm, located near the village of Cardrona.

Hotel marketing blog


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Truly an amazing place.


----------

